# Looking for thermostat activated fan



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a biocube 29 and I am looking to add a thermostat controlled fan. I don't have a controller, so I am wondering if anyone is aware of any cheaper options for controlling a fan? I've searched around and found the JBL CoolControl in the link below, but I can't seem to find one available in Canada (this version isn't compatible with N. American sockets). Any ideas for similar devices that could work?

Thanks


----------



## lewig (Aug 4, 2013)

PsychoFishy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a biocube 29 and I am looking to add a thermostat controlled fan. I don't have a controller, so I am wondering if anyone is aware of any cheaper options for controlling a fan? I've searched around and found the JBL CoolControl in the link below, but I can't seem to find one available in Canada (this version isn't compatible with N. American sockets). Any ideas for similar devices that could work?
> 
> Thanks


Check on eBay for digital temperature controller


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

could probably use a ranco etc-111000 for this. I'm using one to control my heaters, but it also switches for cooling.

readily available on ebay, and unless you need a more sophisticated aquarium controller, it's a good option...


----------

